# Today is yesterday: Hamilton Intra-matic



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

​The new for 2012 Hamilton Intra-Matic watch lends more than a little from the current hot
demand for Mad Men style 60's watches suitably enlarged to meet with today's less slender wrist.

Launched in the year of Hamilton's 120th anniversary, the Intra-Matic pays tribute to the 
elegance and slender dimensions of the bestselling original (the case measures just 7 mm in 
height without crystal) but its Büren micro-rotor automatic movement has been replaced with a 
high-performance 2892-2 automatic movement with a 42-hour power reserve visible through the 
glass covered case back.


​The Hamilton Intra-Matic watch is available in 38mm and 42mm cases and features 
a retro look with a clean, slim, elegant dial capped with a domed sapphire crystal. 
The watches come in stainless steel or yellow PVD and in black or silver dials. The 
dial features long, lightly curved minute and hour hands and 12 thin hour indices 
described as "an expression of the quintessential character of Hamilton watchmaking."

​The date window is placed at the 6 o'clock position opposite a retro Hamilton 
logo. The watches are priced at *$945* for the 42mm version and *$845* for the 
38mm version.

"_From the early years of bringing safety to the American railroads with punctual 
pocket watches, and efficiency to the skies and seas with wristwatches and 
navigational equipment, Hamilton has always had its eye on modernity. True 
pioneers open up and prepare unbroken ground for others.Hamilton is proud to 
have led the way in many fields - and committed to discovering new watchmaking 
territories with every passing year."_ *Hamilton Watches*

MICHAEL WEST @ Watchuseek


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

Looks terrific. My Dad would love this watch, especially because it's so thin.


----------



## wronghand (Mar 30, 2012)

haven't seen one in store. anybody want to share a real pic?


----------



## JehanP (Nov 7, 2011)

They look great! Here's a pic of one.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Jehan, is that the 42mm size? Very nice. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Five of Clubs (Jul 22, 2011)

JehanP - That looks terrific! I like the Intra-matic so much that I've wandered over here from the Omega sub-forum to check them out. Very nice. I guess Ace is the forum Hamilton AD? Are they also in the US?


----------



## wronghand (Mar 30, 2012)

I think that's a 42mm. personally I'd like the 38mm. the bigger dial just has a wide open space.


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

Love these new pieces. I want one of each!


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Sep 13, 2009)

I just got the 38mm version of this watch, here are a couple of photos of the movement. It looks like they have changed the regulator slightly in this latest iteration of the 2892.


----------



## dduck (Jul 10, 2012)

Beautiful, but why so big. I wish they made it in 34-36 mm. I have an 8 inch wrist (male) but prefer my watches to be in the 32 to 36 mm size range.


----------



## Vern41 (Apr 23, 2011)

Love this watch. Just ordered from Joma - Hamilton 'doorbuster' event, $575.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

dduck said:


> Beautiful, but why so big.


I assume it is because they would actually like to sell some of these. The market for a 34mm men's watch must be incredibly small these days.


----------



## Fantasme (Dec 22, 2011)

wronghand said:


> personally I'd like the 38mm. the bigger dial just has a wide open space.


Agreed, after having tried on both. The 38mm is much more compact and better proportioned. (Why every retro watch needs to be 'modern-sized' is beyond me, but that's another topic.)


----------



## Pianoforte (Aug 19, 2012)

here is my 38mm on my 6/12" wrist. I tried the silver face as well but the gold has the more authentic retro look for me. They look stunning in the flesh:


----------



## Fantasme (Dec 22, 2011)

Pianoforte said:


> here is my 38mm on my *6/12*" wrist. I tried the silver face as well but the gold has the more authentic retro look for me.


Looks good. (You do mean 6 1/2" inch wrist, correct? If so, that's my size as well.)


----------



## Pianoforte (Aug 19, 2012)

whoops, yes, 6.5 inch, sorry.


----------

